# "f.r.i.e.n.d.s."



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

So, do any of you guys watch re-runs of the sitcom, _Friends_? I think it is a comedy, but it can also serve as a review guide on how to handle awkward social situations.

I always sort of looked up to the character Joey.. he was the guy that I wanted to be in social circles. However, I was probably more like Ross in terms of my awkwardness.


----------



## bakari0981 (Aug 3, 2012)

I use to love friends. Use to be the only little fellow in the detroit talking about it while everybody looked at me like huh? When I was little I wanted to be like Joey too, like man bruh right there is so cool and Ross is so lame. Then I grew up to be like Ross even meet a Rachel who had me feeling like Ross and some days I watch the show and be like Ross you're not lame man just unique. Aah projection at its finest!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I have watched all the episodes years ago. It was pretty funny. I liked the character Ross more, all that awkwardness. Joey seemed a bit over the top to me.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes, I love Friends. I like the character Phoebe. She seems so care free:


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

I love FRIENDS! I've actually been re-watching the show, I'm now watching season 4. My favorite character is Phoebe. She just doesn't give a single a f*** while at the same time, she's the sweetest person


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

Friends is one of my favorite tv shows! I own seasons 4-10 on dvd and I've watched them over and over again over the years. Chandler and Ross are definitely my favorites though I love all of them. Ross can be so extremely awkward and it's just hilarious.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I've watched Friends basically my whole life since it started airing when I was a baby and my parents always watched it. Now I own the entire series on DVD. My entire family loves it. It's probably on in our house more than anything else. My siblings and I can recite entire episodes from memory.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

I love that show. I always wanted to end up with a guy like Chandler.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I used to watch that show, but I haven't watched in like, a year and a half. I can't remember a thing about it.. lol.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

catfreak1991 said:


> So, do any of you guys watch re-runs of the sitcom, _Friends_? I think it is a comedy, but it can also serve as review guide on how to handle awkward social situations.


I do that with Curb Your Enthusiasm. Larry taught me well or not. At least it makes me feel better about myself.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I used to love that show. When my parents went on vacation and we had to drive out of state, my sister and I would buy the season DVDs to watch them. Ross, Chandler and Phoebe were my favorite. Phoebe was so weird and I loved that about her, Ross was just adorable and Chandler was so funny.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i liked that show...i started watching it again online last year...i wanted to watch every episode but didnt for some reason :|


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nah don't like it lol. A program full of normals living their lives.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

bing!


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

If Ross is deemed "socially awkward" then what am I?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

no i dont like the idea of friends banging each other, and thats my main issue with that show, too much drama and taking it too seriously


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> I do that with Curb Your Enthusiasm. Larry taught me well or not. At least it makes me feel better about myself.


Could not agree more. Amen


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Ross was funny in the middle seasons but turned into a jerk at the end. Rachel and Joey should have ended up together.


----------

